# Flocculent anyone?



## davec (Jan 19, 2010)

My tank is a week old. Used flourite as a substrate. I literally spent 1&1/2 hrs to rinsing the substrate. After adding it was quite hazy. After a week it is less but still hazy. Would you use a flocculent or wait for it to settle? Any down side to adding a flocculent. I have 3 cories a small pleco and an oto cat with ++ plants in a 26 gallon tank. Hope to add rams and cardinals after a few more weeks.

Thx

Dave C


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Filter floss, lots of it.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

davec said:


> My tank is a week old. Used flourite as a substrate. I literally spent 1&1/2 hrs to rinsing the substrate. After adding it was quite hazy. After a week it is less but still hazy. Would you use a flocculent or wait for it to settle? Any down side to adding a flocculent. I have 3 cories a small pleco and an oto cat with ++ plants in a 26 gallon tank. Hope to add rams and cardinals after a few more weeks.
> 
> Thx
> 
> Dave C


Flocculent will work. Another trick that'll work is a mild overdose of Seachem Stable (a bacterial additive for boosting biofilters)


----------



## kaegunim (Jan 15, 2010)

I would worry about adding a flucculent to your tank that already has fish in it. I was reading Diana Walstead's book the other day, and recall a statement to the effect that flocculents are compounds with a positive charge that will bind to and pull down negatively charged particles suspended in the water - the problem she pointed out was that the surface of the gills contains abundant negative charges that will also bind the flocculent...

For this reason I would be leary of putting any in.

On the other hand, I would also reccomend adding some polyester batting (filter floss). It does a great (though not instant) job of clearing up a tank, and a <10$ bag from a fabric store is a near lifetime supply~


----------



## Evans11 (Aug 7, 2009)

Use a cannister filter and stuff it with polyester/filter floss. Should trap all the loose particles in the water pretty quickly.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Vortex Diatom filter if all else fails


----------

